# موعد؟؟؟؟؟مع الحب!!!!!!!



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*حبيــبتى ...احبـــك*
*حبـيبتى اهواك...حبـيبتى اتمناك*
*هل يوجد اليوم من هى اجمل*
*منــــك ...لالالالالا*
*هل يوجد اصفى من ماء *
*نـبعك...لالالالا*
*حبيبتى رايت كل الجمال فيك*
*ورايت كل السحر فى عيناك*
*اتوه ..ادوب ...كلما امعنت النظر*
*اليــــك م*
*ا اجمل الصمت مــعك*
*حبيبتى من انتى ؟؟اين كنت؟؟ متى خلقتى؟؟*
*اجيبــــى*
*يدى ..عينى..شفتى..حضنى.......*
*تناديــك >>بصــــوت عـــالى*
*تعالى هلمى الى ....مملكتى*​ 
*احبك*
*



*
*حبيــبتى .....اين انا؟؟*
*ضعت..تهت..اين عنوانى*
*من انا..اسمى ؟؟..عمرى؟؟وطنى؟؟*
*لااجابـــه*
*هذا حالى عندما انظر الى عيناك*
*احبك*
*



*
*حبيبتى *
*اعشق لحـــظة السكون التى نكون*
*فيها مــعنا.......*
*نرحل بعيدا عن اعين .......البشر*
*نذهب معا على بساط...... الشوق*
*لنـشد الرحال الى دنيا...... الغرام*
*لنبقى هنــاك خالدين بها*
*الى الابــــــــد*​ 
*احبــــــــك*
*



*
*حبيــبتى .....ابتسامتك*
*ما اجملها*
*ضحكتك...ما اصفاها*
*امتلكت عالم الحب ....معك*
*حبيبتى...ما اجمل ان نحب ونعشق*
*حبيبتى..ما اجمل تلك الروح والحياة*
*التى رسمتها لى على وجهك *
*المــــلائكى *
*حبيبتى بسمتك اغلى ما وهبتى لى..*
*فهى رساله مبعثها القلب الطاهر*
*اختصرت مفردتها .....*
*حبيبى*
*احبـــك اهـــواك اعـــشقك*
*حبيبتى وانا على العهد باقى*
*احبــ احبـــك ـــك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

جميل يا روزى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## zama (20 أبريل 2010)

شوفى خلينا واقعيين ..

أنا أول مرة قريت الموضوع مفهمتش حاجة خالص ، لأنك شاغلتينى بصور البنات القمر اللى أنتى حاطاها دى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

أنا أحيكى ع الصور الحلوة دى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

تقييم للصور ، سيبك من الموضوع ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هش بس خلاص !! كفاية ضحك هزرنا طول السنة نذاكر بئى ..

طبعاً كل دا كنت بهزر معاكى ..

الموضوع حلو أووووووووووووى ..

هذه كلمات بالأنابة عن أعجابى بالموضوع كله ..

*من انا..اسمى ؟؟..عمرى؟؟وطنى؟؟
لااجابـــه*
*هذا حالى عندما انظر الى عيناك*
*احبك*


أشكرك جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2010)

*حبيبتى *
*اعشق لحـــظة  السكون التى نكون*
*فيها  مــعنا.......*
*نرحل بعيدا عن  اعين .......البشر*
*نذهب معا على  بساط...... الشوق*
*لنـشد الرحال  الى دنيا...... الغرام*
*لنبقى هنــاك  خالدين بها*
*الى  الابــــــــد* 
*احبــــــــك*


*موضوع رائع فعلا*

*ولو ان هالنوع من الحب لا يزال موجود فهو بالتاكيد اجمل ما في الوجود*


*روزي دائما بكون متشوقه لجديدك لاني بكون متاكده انه هيكون مميز *

*اشكرك عزيزتي على الموضوع المميز * ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

منور دايما المواضيع


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

تسلم ايدك يا كليمو علي الصور التحفه دي

ونورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> شوفى خلينا واقعيين ..
> 
> أنا أول مرة قريت الموضوع مفهمتش حاجة خالص ، لأنك شاغلتينى بصور البنات القمر اللى أنتى حاطاها دى ..
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه ميرسي بجد علي كلامك الرقيق ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ومنور الموضوع هاااااااااا قصدي الصور هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *حبيبتى *
> 
> *اعشق لحـــظة السكون التى نكون*
> *فيها مــعنا.......*
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر

بجد كلامك الرقيق ده اسعدني جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 أبريل 2010)

* أختي روزى 86*
*الكلمات روعة والمعاني أروع وما يتخللهما إبداع فني جميل وأصيل ... *
*ويابخت المقصود في القصيدة الحلوة دى*
*روزى أبدعتي وخصوصاً نحن في عصر نفتقر مثل هذه المواضيع *
*الرب يبارك في كلماتك القادمة لتمتعينا أكثر*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2010)

*سمحت لنفسى اكمل لانى معرفتش اسكت*
*حبيبتى انظر الى عيونيك وانسى المى وهمى *
*انظر الى عيونيك وانسى ابى وامى*
*حبيبتى الى اين تاخذنى تلك العيون هل للنار*
*ان كانت للنار فما اجملها معاكى*
*حبيبتى *
*عيونى لا تتمنى شخص اخر الا انتى *
*احبك ومهما تكلمت لا اعطيكى جزاء من خبى *
*حنان طيبة حنية ربى يخليكى ليا*
*سورى يا روزا طولت*
*معلشى بقى بغتت عليكى*
*بس رووووووووووعة*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي روزى 86*
> *الكلمات روعة والمعاني أروع وما يتخللهما إبداع فني جميل وأصيل ... *
> *ويابخت المقصود في القصيدة الحلوة دى*
> *روزى أبدعتي وخصوصاً نحن في عصر نفتقر مثل هذه المواضيع *
> *الرب يبارك في كلماتك القادمة لتمتعينا أكثر*


 

ميرسي اوي يا عادل علي كلامك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *سمحت لنفسى اكمل لانى معرفتش اسكت*
> 
> *حبيبتى انظر الى عيونيك وانسى المى وهمى *
> *انظر الى عيونيك وانسى ابى وامى*
> ...


 

نورت يا جون واضافاتك للموضوع جعلته يزداد جمالا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2010)

*كلمات رائعه وجميله جدااااا


شكــــرااا*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

نورت يا استاذي بمرورك الجميل


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

*كلام كويس كل زوق بس انتى مش شايفه ان الكلام الحلو دا كله لما الواحد يقوله لحد الطرف التانى ممكن يفهم انه بيسرح بيه ولا ايه رائيك*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *كلام كويس كل زوق بس انتى مش شايفه ان الكلام الحلو دا كله لما الواحد يقوله لحد الطرف التانى ممكن يفهم انه بيسرح بيه ولا ايه رائيك*


 

هقولك حاجه مش كل الناس كده

انا معاك ان في ناس بتتصنع الحب للطرف الاخر

وكمان في ناس صادقة جدا في مشاعيرها واحساسها تجاه الطرف الاخر

وطبعا كل ده بيرجع لاختياراتنا احنا

ميرسي جدا علي مرورك نورت الموضوع


----------

